# Jokab Schutzkontaktleiste



## E-Michl (27 März 2010)

Hallo, wie lege ich die Leiste GE245TK in Sistama an?
Kann ich Fehlerausschuss anklicken?

So wie ich das aus der Betriebsanleitung lese ist die
Leiste Kontakt behaftet. Wieviele Schaltspiele macht das Ding mit.

In der Jokab Bibliothek kann ich die Leiste nicht finden,
unter welchem Kürzel ist die da drin?


----------



## Safety (27 März 2010)

Hallo E-Michl,
die ist leider noch nicht in der Biblio.

B10D Wert 126132

KAT3 bei ensprechender Verschaltung mit RT9 oder RT6.


----------



## E-Michl (27 März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Geht auf ein Pnox Multi, (ich kann nichts, dafür Kundenvorgabe )
Wie lege ich die Leiste an?
SF
BL
EL


----------



## Safety (27 März 2010)

Hallo Michl,
lege diese als SUB an mit Kat 3 ,im element dann jeweils den B10D eintragen.


----------



## Safety (27 März 2010)

Noch was wir werten bei diesen Leisten den Querschluss aus!

Ich kann Dir nicht sagen wie das bei dem von Dir genannten Gerät anzuschließen ist. 

Normal wird die Leiste wie ein  Zweikanailger Not-Halt angeschlossen.


----------



## E-Michl (27 März 2010)

Danke ist jetzt klar!

Das mach ich noch, dann mach ich Feierabend, schnauze voll!

Schönes Wochenende!​


----------

